# Industrial floors



## podari (Nov 5, 2012)

I am looking for a potential partner - a sponsor for a joint appearance with industrial floors and coatings in Australia. I have a lot of knowledge about the development, production and general technology Epoxy, Polyurethane, acrylic and concrete floors. My knowledge and experience is based on many years of production, installation and development of materials and a variety of systems (decorative and industrial).
I want to work for someone in Australia who is eager to develop its business and to start production. I give all the formulations, technology, marketing, organization of work and looking for a job with sponsorship just because I am from abroad (Europe) and I want to live and work in Australia.
If anyone recognizes the opportunity and need all my experience and knowledge in this area, let me know.


----------

